

Kickstarter smartphone-watch project tops $7 million in weeks - ramabk
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-501465_162-57424145-501465/kickstarter-smartphone-watch-project-tops-$7-million-in-weeks/

======
Zikes
I believe they forgot to link to the KickStarter page for the product the
entire article is about.

~~~
rdoherty
Yeah, this really bothers me about a lot of mainstream news websites. More
often than not they don't like to the subject's website. I find it hard to
believe they'd be that clueless so is it on purpose? And for what reason?

~~~
revdinosaur
Presumably to keep traffic in their ad corral? The more nefarious version of
not linking to the source is placing what looks like an outbound link that
goes to another article on the site.

------
rafikech
Wow Smartphone watch!! Can't wait to see this!!

